# Bringing Freya back into work!



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Freya is my 7 year old WBxTB mare. I've had her for almost 6 years. She had a foal last year and has been off work for about 2 years now due to my work commitments in the South Island. Prior to this she was my happy hacker. We did a tiny bit of hunting and I'm keen to get back into that and start dressage. 
First things first, I need to move her to the grazing in town and slowly bring her back into the swing of things. I've done a little bit of ground work with her since I've come back home and she seems to remember most of everything. Her main problem is she is seriously fat and has been grazing with a very bossy mare and a clingy mini gelding and they are all a bit buddy sour now. 
Let the work begin!
























Life is so easy!

















Did I mention she is really fat?









As is my mini butterball Ham


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So today a friend and I took Freya and Ham out for a walk. It went really well, until another mini decided to charge out from under a tree and scare the living daylights out of all of us. 
We're taking it slow, getting the weight of her (and me) and will look at getting the saddle back on her in the new year.
Photos because it was a beautiful day


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So the weight is slowly coming off. I have begun lunging both little butterballs and Freya's ground work is back up to where I'm happy. I've found a bigger girth as her usual one is a tad too small. My helmet however is full of whitetails...so I'm going to water blast the evil thing or buy a new one. I'm convincing myself my last fall was bad enough to warrant a new helmet hehe. Will get some photos later today


----------

